# Nursing bra w/ built-in pads?



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

My daughter is 7 months now, and I'm still leaking. I'm so sick of wearing pads- having to adjust them every time I nurse, losing them, having them show through when I wear anything with thin fabric. But I tried going padless and the leaks were just too embarassing and annoying.

My fantasy is a bra with a built in pad....rather than making a big circle shape, it would be worked seamlessly into the cup of the bra. Like a padded bra designed to make you look fuller, except this would be to absorb milk. Or maybe something with a pad that is a more natural shape and can be removed and washed.

Does such a thing exist or will I just have to dream?









p.s. one thing I'm very glad about is that my supply is so awesome. I had iffy supply my whole nursing career with my first, and never had these leaking problems. I'll take this over that!







:


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

I've never heard of such a thing. But that doesn't mean they don't exist.

I was a heavy leaker even when my daughter was 2. It is a pain, but I think it would be more inconvenient to change your whole bra rather than just the pads. Have you tried Milk Diapers? As a leaker these have always been my favorite.


----------



## ErikaS57 (Jul 15, 2008)

Never tried them, but check out http://omamma.com/


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
I've never heard of such a thing. But that doesn't mean they don't exist.

I was a heavy leaker even when my daughter was 2. It is a pain, but I think it would be more inconvenient to change your whole bra rather than just the pads. Have you tried Milk Diapers? As a leaker these have always been my favorite.

Those look great! I use lansinoh disposables at the moment- I tried one brand of cloth (I think lansinoh also?) and couldn't stand how much they showed under clothes, plus they stuck to my sore nipples. But now that I'm not in the newborn sore phase anymore, it's a good time to try another brand of cloth pads. I need nursing bras anyway, so I found a site that sells a bunch of different bras as well as milk diapers.

THANK YOU! I'll update once I've field-tested 'em.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErikaS57* 
Never tried them, but check out http://omamma.com/

If the milk diapers don't work I may try one of these. I find it weird that it says it "evaporates" the milk...how does that work? Milk isn't water, wouldn't there be stuff left behind? Anyway, thanks for pointing this out, and if I end up trying it I'll report back.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You could also take a disposable pantyliner (or pad, depending on how much absorbancy you need), cut it in half, and stick it to the insides of your bra cups. That should stay in place for the day.

I just don't see how a bra with built in pads would work. I always wanted to change the pads as soon as they got wet, and I'd hate to change my bra several times a day! Now, if there was some way to get the pad to stay inside the bra, yet still be easy to change, THAT would be awesome!


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
You could also take a disposable pantyliner (or pad, depending on how much absorbancy you need), cut it in half, and stick it to the insides of your bra cups. That should stay in place for the day.

I just don't see how a bra with built in pads would work. I always wanted to change the pads as soon as they got wet, and I'd hate to change my bra several times a day! *Now, if there was some way to get the pad to stay inside the bra, yet still be easy to change, THAT would be awesome*!

I do OK with changing the pad at the end of the day, so in desperation I was thinking buying 7 or 8 bras, wearing them for a day only, and washing them every few days would be OK. But it's true, it would not be too convenient and could lead to thrush.

As for the bolded part, amen! Any crafty WAHMs out there want to take it on? I'll be your first customer!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

How about sewing the soft side of velcro to the inside of your bras, and the rough side of velcro to the back of nursing pads? Then they'd stay in place through nursings and pumpings.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
How about sewing the soft side of velcro to the inside of your bras, and the rough side of velcro to the back of nursing pads? Then they'd stay in place through nursings and pumpings.

They'd stay in place, but I think then you'd end up with a little square showing through your bra. I think I'd rather have slip-around pads than look like I have big square nips!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katielady* 
They'd stay in place, but I think then you'd end up with a little square showing through your bra. I think I'd rather have slip-around pads than look like I have big square nips!









what about snaps. those would just look like regular nips, lol


----------



## madeofstardust (Mar 20, 2008)

I have no solution, but I feel your pain. My DD is 7 months old and I have to use disposable nursing pads because I leak through cloth ones in like, 5 minutes. I go through at least 5 pairs of sposies a day, on a good day. I have massive over-supply that no amount of block feeding, sage tea or anything else will fix! I was sooo looking forward to the day that my supply would even out, but I have come to realization that it's not going to, so I'm just dealing with it. Much better than under-supply!


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

For disposable pads, try Johnson's. I find them to be both super absorbant AND more naturally shaped. They don't show through EVER. Very seamless-looking.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I loved the Lansinoh disposible pads, but I only ever wore them at night. For day wear I mostly wore Bravado brand (I found them to be the most absorbant) and just put up with the weird boob look.

I leaked til DS was 10 months... it sucked.


----------



## SallyN (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.bravadodesigns.com/produc...ID=109&area=US

has a removable liner... you could put a breastpad in the spot instead. (or in addition). I have long nipples, which means the poke out a lot, and this liner is sufficient to keep me from looking like the headlights are on, so to speak.

plus, it's so supportive... I actually got engorged on one side 'cause I hadn't realized it was getting full faster than usual! (and yet, it feels like I'm not wearing anything at all... no pressure points.)


----------

